# PVC Pipe Halloween Fence



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Alright, this is my first attempt at posting one of these tutorials. I am fortunate to have someone I know that is great at drawing out the plans that I have in my brain  I wanted a Halloween fence in front of my house last year, but since I didn't have a saw and didn't feel like begging my friends to let me borrow one, I thought this would be a safe idea. My folks live in Topeka, KS and their neighbor had said they built theirs out of PVC Pipe and it wasn't too terrible cost wise. So, we sketched up a plan, and went out and bought the pieces.






Now, the cost wasn't terrible. We bought 10 ft. sections of the PVC pipe and those were fairly cheap (around 2 bucks). I had to buy a pipe cutter, but it was the best $9 I could've spent at Menards possible. It was really smooth and made fairly decent cuts.






We knew what the measurements were, so we bought enough pipe to build the fence. Now, the cross bars were expensive as hell. Those were pricey! Keep that in mind. You can buy contractors packs here of the t bars, but the + ones were expensive  After getting all of our pieces cut






we went to the front yard and started to assemble it. Now, we had the + parts every other because we knew we wanted the fence to have a staggered look.






We were going to raise those up 3", 4", and 5" respectively and thought it would have a nice pattern of traveling up and down.






You might notice that we had + bars across the bottom as well. That was so we could put large garden spikes in there to mount it into the yard. We put a large garden spike into each "panel". (A panel was a section that contained 6 pieces of pvc pipe with the 6th pipe always being a + joint)....if that makes any sense. We also put caps onto the top of the PVC pipe so that rain/snow didn't get in there. 

After we put the fence up, we were too excited to take the damn thing down, so we brought the tarps up, carefully wrapped around the bottom and got to spray painting. We bought 5 cans of spray paint of the project, and it took maybe 2.5 at most.













Afterwards came the fun part. We put out the tombstones we had purchased (we are planning on making some this year thanks to the great tutorials posted on here!) and add some flair. I put on some cheap gauze material to the fence and it was really cool blowing in the wind.












Last year I bought some blood dripped edison bulbs to add to it, so I think that will look fun. We are looking to buy some finials for the top of the fence this year, and to have some sort of archway/gate.

I'd be happy to answer any questions about our fence! The total price came in around 50 bucks-- mostly because of the damn + pieces and we needed a lot of the them. The PVC was pretty cheap and very easy to work with. We had to buy a lot of caps and the spray paint wasn't cheap, but worth it to buy one that covers the area pretty smoothly.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Very nice job, Lukewa! The PVC has a great look to it once it's set up and painted. I'm working on fence this year, too -- but I'm going with the standard 1/2" PVC / 1x2" wood combo. Do you find your fence is relative stable using the garden stakes that way without any columns or posts? I'm trying to decide the best way to anchor my fence down. --JaCk


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

JaCk said:


> Very nice job, Lukewa! The PVC has a great look to it once it's set up and painted. I'm working on fence this year, too -- but I'm going with the standard 1/2" PVC / 1x2" wood combo. Do you find your fence is relative stable using the garden stakes that way without any columns or posts? I'm trying to decide the best way to anchor my fence down. --JaCk


Thanks for the compliment. We worked pretty hard on it and were proud of the results. Hopefully you post pictures of your fence. I bet it will look awesome! The fence was REALLY stable and held up against some pretty strong Midwest winds. We put eight 5 foot steel garden stakes that anchored into the ground and then put the PVC posts OVER those so that it really was stable. We didn't have any problems with it blowing over and it didn't move. We thought we were pretty clever with that. Then, when Halloween was over, we lifted the fence apart in sections and then pulled the stakes out of the ground.


----------



## Rush747red (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice job. Just wondering, what size diameter is the pvc you used?


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Just used 1/2 inch pvc.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

It looks great... I have been thinking about a fence for awhile, but did not want to mess with drilling the holed in the wood and having to store the big sections. I really need a fence that I can break down to almost nothing... Did you glue the pieces together?


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Great Pumpkin said:


> It looks great... I have been thinking about a fence for awhile, but did not want to mess with drilling the holed in the wood and having to store the big sections. I really need a fence that I can break down to almost nothing... Did you glue the pieces together?


Nope, we did not glue them together. We needed to be able to take the fence and break it down to next to nothing as well. We have them hanging up in sections in the garage. The don't take up a ridiculous amount of room, which is good, they are easy to store, easy to build and take down.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Lukewa said:


> Just used 1/2 inch pvc.


Also, I just now realized you are in Cedar Falls. I'm in Waterloo..... Small world!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, it is a very small world...


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

How much did you spend making this?


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Birk said:


> How much did you spend making this?


$55 when all was said and done


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

I also built my fence out of PVC. The cross pieces are the most expensive part. I made it 5 ft tall. I topped it with finials from King Architecture. On mine I did not glue any of the pieces together (except the gate) so that it stores in a really small space. With mine it was 150 ft of fencing so the price was higher. I believe it was around 200 total. I simply use 2 ft rebar driven in every 4th pole to anchor it.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

cmerli said:


> I also built my fence out of PVC. The cross pieces are the most expensive part. I made it 5 ft tall. I topped it with finials from King Architecture. On mine I did not glue any of the pieces together (except the gate) so that it stores in a really small space. With mine it was 150 ft of fencing so the price was higher. I believe it was around 200 total. I simply use 2 ft rebar driven in every 4th pole to anchor it.
> View attachment 253838


Your gate is absolutely outstanding!!!! I'm trying to figure out how to build something life that, but don't have the foggiest of ideas!


----------



## Zombie-Mombie (Jul 26, 2015)

Your fence looks great - PVC pipe is such a wonderful material to work with - it's so versatile. Thanks for posting, I got some good information - I'm planning on building a fence of PVC this year too


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Zombie-Mombie said:


> Your fence looks great - PVC pipe is such a wonderful material to work with - it's so versatile. Thanks for posting, I got some good information - I'm planning on building a fence of PVC this year too


That's awesome! I'd love to see how your fence turns out.


----------



## CupcakeKiller702 (Aug 17, 2013)

If I made one, I would top the posts with mini pumpkins lit with electric tea lights. That would be cool.


----------



## ravenclaw67 (Sep 9, 2015)

You did a very nice job.


----------



## ryanlamprecht (Oct 8, 2009)

cmerli said:


> View attachment 253838


cmeril, where did you get those scrollie pieces across the center? What are they?


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd like to know about the scroll pieces too. I will most certainly make a fence like this. I was thinking of using parts of those cheap little fences that you find at the dollar store in the center of the gates.


----------



## Guanaco_sensei (Sep 21, 2015)

cmerli said:


> I also built my fence out of PVC. The cross pieces are the most expensive part. I made it 5 ft tall. I topped it with finials from King Architecture. On mine I did not glue any of the pieces together (except the gate) so that it stores in a really small space. With mine it was 150 ft of fencing so the price was higher. I believe it was around 200 total. I simply use 2 ft rebar driven in every 4th pole to anchor it.
> View attachment 253838


DANG! That's an awesome fence, dude. That would easily sell for 100! Very nice.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Lukewa & cmerli great fences!!! 

Lukewa $55 is a great price! I've been wanting to make one for a long time... Hopefully soon


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

ryanlamprecht said:


> cmeril, where did you get those scrollie pieces across the center? What are they?


_Yeah, what are those? I am going to something similar with my pillars. I love the look of the stone pillars but they obscure too much.

_NEVERMIND! Found it!!! http://www.kingmetals.com/Catalog/ItemContent.aspx?ItemNumber=3079&CatalogId=mat&CatalogDetailId=12&NSM=Y


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry I lost track of this thread. I did order the finials and scroll pieces from Kingmetals. The gate is a wood frame. The curves piece at the top is cut out of plywood with the posts sandwiched between. The crosses were a great deal I found at Hobby Lobby. The third post on the right (and a 4th post that is not shown ) are corner posts for the fence. The gate can open and close but it really not designed for free swinging I just made it so I could open the gate as a way to get into the yard after I have lined the entire yard with the fence.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great use of $55. It's a great look. Thanks so much for posting


----------

